
Compilation of 100+ 3D graphics academic papers - PretzelFisch
https://rivten.github.io/2018/08/03/graphics-article-list.html
======
ChuckMcM
This is sort of like the Graphics Gems series[1]. Thanks for the list.

[1] [https://www.glassner.com/portfolio/graphics-gems-
series/](https://www.glassner.com/portfolio/graphics-gems-series/)

------
marcosscriven
There’s been a few times I’ve wanted to delve into a particular 3D graphics
topic - one example being Constructive Solid Geometry.

I was shocked at the total lack of reproducibility, with claims on speed ups
and so forth totally unverified. Even when code was available, it was often of
very poor quality. It really astonished me quite how poor many of these papers
were.

~~~
oddity
I'm certainly guilty of this. The code I wrote for my undergrad thesis over
many sleepless nights was easily the worst code I've ever written and was too
ashamed to release it. Since then, I've realized that there were fundamental
bugs in the pseudocode I included in the paper that were not present in the
original source. There are plenty of bugs in the source, but none too major.
Effectively, the whole paper is garbage beyond the thinking behind it, but the
source that (mostly) works is unreleased.

I would love to revisit it and correct things, but I've since moved on to the
point where it would be difficult or impossible in many ways.

------
ArtWomb
Good list! Thanks for posting ;)

